# Looking to find out more about my Sig p229



## labrat (Feb 10, 2014)

Hello, I purchased a Sig p229 .40 back in 2006 and I have always loved shooting it but never knew much about it other than its a .40 p229 and is very accurate:smt1099. I was curious of any details anybody can give me about it. What year was it made, est value, etc. I was going to post a picture but it looks like I cannot do that on here. The serial # is AM 41 334 Thank you!


----------



## Plunker (Feb 12, 2014)

Date it was made is on the box. There are some forums that have a sticky with model dates on them. Could not see yours with the info provided.

Does yours have a rail? basic 229 or is it a different one? I looked on gunbroker in completed sales to get an idea of the value of a used sig when I was pricing them.


----------



## labrat (Feb 10, 2014)

Plunker said:


> Date it was made is on the box. There are some forums that have a sticky with model dates on them. Could not see yours with the info provided.
> 
> Does yours have a rail? basic 229 or is it a different one? I looked on gunbroker in completed sales to get an idea of the value of a used sig when I was pricing them.


It does have a rail on it. It does not have a decocker. I don't know if it is a standard p229 or Dak,etc. I was hoping to find out exactly what model it may be


----------



## Plunker (Feb 12, 2014)

numbers in the references I've found begin with "A". Year of manufacture seems to be: AB=92, AC=93, AD=94, AE-95, AF=96, AG=97, AH=98, AI=99, AK=2000 These codes are anecdotal: They're based on
Sounds like 2002. Is yours da only. Trigger will not cock you have to pull trigger to cock and fire?


----------



## zeke4351 (Jan 29, 2013)

No decocker means DAK trigger which is a double action only. Sounds like P229R DAK.


----------

